# Anyone with High AMH starting or have started IVF?



## andreany (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am going to start my IVF in April but I do have some concerns.
My doctor told me that my AMH is very high which was 58! It's way above the normal range.
And he told me that I could experience OHSS if I decide to go ahead with the IVF treatment.

So my question is - is there anyone out there will higher AMH had started or is going to start on IVF too?
How's your journey so far? I hope through your experiences, I can at least prepare myself emotionally and mentally.

*hugs to all*


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, my AMH is really high (78.1), prob as I have pcos. My fsh is about 6.3 (but has been lower, depends when in my cycle the blood tests have been done). The consultant / fertility specialist I saw in my local hospital just before I was referred over to another hospital for ivf said that he expected I'd be put on a short protocol (I think to try and limit the chances of ohss during ivf).

I haven't had consultation with consultant for ivf yet (I should be having that within the next few months, all being well) so don't know yet if that's definitely the route they'll choose but it would seem that it's a very real possibility due to the high chance of me overstimming based on my amh levels.

Hope that helps a bit! Good luck xx


----------



## andreany (Mar 23, 2011)

JAJ1 said:


> Hello, my AMH is really high (78.1), prob as I have pcos. My fsh is about 6.3 (but has been lower, depends when in my cycle the blood tests have been done). The consultant / fertility specialist I saw in my local hospital just before I was referred over to another hospital for ivf said that he expected I'd be put on a short protocol (I think to try and limit the chances of ohss during ivf).
> 
> I haven't had consultation with consultant for ivf yet (I should be having that within the next few months, all being well) so don't know yet if that's definitely the route they'll choose but it would seem that it's a very real possibility due to the high chance of me overstimming based on my amh levels.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit! Good luck xx


Hi Jaji!

Im quite worrid about the OHSS cos my friend had it and her's was really horrible. 
My AMH was at 58. But I don't know my FSH level. Probably I should ask the nurse what's my FSH level too.
Thank you for your reply and good luck to you too!


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sure your hospital will have protocol's in place to keep good checks on you during your treatment, especially during stimming so don't worry too much   They'll also see from your amh that you're perhaps more at risk and take extra care with your meds. Good Luck


----------



## Piggy 0 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am due to start ivf with an amh of274 no mistake 274 so a bit anxious


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

274 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    That's massive!!! I'm sure they wouldn't be taking you on for ivf though if they didn't think they could handle the risks so try not to worry   

I joked when I got my amh levels back that I was 80% pure egg. I think you must be 90% pure egg  

Wishing you lots of luck and   for your first cycle xx


----------



## Piggy 0 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks JAJ1 in a bit of a downer was due to start injections today but 5 days after taking provera to induce a bleed a still haven't bleed so clinic said not to start injections and go for a scan and bloods tomorrow feel it's such a set back as I was all set for starting today. Had provera twice before and had a bleed on day 2 then 5 on the next cycle. Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't worry, it can take up to two weeks and sometimes even a little bit longer for some people. I've taken it 3 times now and got af 2,5 and 9 days after finishing a weeks course of 10mg - it really can vary each time you take it unfortunately  

But af will be on it's way any time in the next week or so and then you can get cracking with the injections   I know each and every delay, even for only a day, feels like weeks and it really disheartening - I always tell myself that in the grand scheme of things, another day or few weeks doesn't really matter (well, that's what I tell myself anyway - sometimes I believe myself too!) 

Have you injected before?


----------



## Piggy 0 (Mar 28, 2011)

No this will be the first injecting thanks very much for your support where you at with your treatment just now?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

The self injecting really isn't too bad at all - I was a bit of nervous wreck with my first one for IUI (even though dh was doing it!) as I am terrified of needles but the rest of them were fine. Once you get past the paranoia of 'Have I done it all right?!?' then it's fine!  

We're just awaiting test results back for routine bloods and then dh has an appt time to take his SA in in a few weeks. Then all being well with the results we should get an appt letter to see the consultant, which should hopefully be within a few weeks from the letter. So hopefully within the next 6 weeks we should see the consultant, all being well with test results, and find out which ivf route we'll be taking   I have pcos and so far we've been through clomid attempts, hycosy, lap and dye and ovarian drilling and one failed medicated iui at our local hospital (I didn't repond at all so consultant said just to go straight to ivf - we get two goes on the nhs in our area). But as the hospital we've been under don't do ivf we're now with another hospital in the area (but further away) for ivf and have been over there twice now in the past week for a Patient Information Evening and then for our blood tests xx


----------



## Piggy 0 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope everything goes ok for you and you get started soon.  Keep me posted on your progress!!!
I went to the clinic this am they did bloods and a scan lining still thick and bloods show I should be due a bleed so have to phone when it starts to reschedule the date for starting menopur injections.


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

You'll be all systems go in no time   xx


----------



## Glitterymarmite (Mar 14, 2012)

I know this is a ghost thread but i was wondering how you ladies got on? I just got my AMH back today and it's 89!!! I'm 24 I have PCOS & endometriosis, BMI is 25 and I'm on 1500mg Metformin as have no periods without it.....is this AMH really really bad?? I'm very anxious and can't find anything about AMH being THAT high anywhere on the internet


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya, 

Another one here with high AMH but they cant find PCOS or anything with me, they just say I have high fertility and probably didn't ovulate all the time in my youth. 

My AMH at 39 years old was 55, I'm about to turn 41 next month and pregnant on my 2nd IVF with identical twins, yes you do have to watch yourself closely but hopefully with the right drugs and looking after yourself you wont experience OHSS, just make sure you drink lots of water to not store the hormones too much in your system, and if you don't feel right speak up soon as OHSS is awful and can hospitalise you for weeks 

x


----------

